# Any fulfillment companies where you use something other than paypal?



## teesalldaylong (Jan 10, 2010)

I may want to use a fulfillment company but so far I am leaning against it, do all of them make you use paypal? I kind of feel paypal reduces the image of the site to be less professional and I want a regular shopping cart system. Is this possible? Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

To my knowledge, none of them REQUIRE paypal. Which one does?


----------



## teesalldaylong (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, I was under the impression it was paypal or nothing with these sites Splathead. So I can indeed use zazzle or cafepress and use a different shopping cart system other than paypal? Has anyone done this? What shopping cart system did you use?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

With sites like Zazzle and Cafe, you have to use their shopping cart. They accept all cards, plus perhaps paypal.

As far as I know, you can't use your own cart with their sites.

Now, if you were doing your own production and used a site like bigcartel, then your only option is paypal. But remember, nowadays, you don't need a paypal account to use paypal. You can use a standard credit card too to make a payment.


----------



## teesalldaylong (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks that makes sense.


----------

